# I'm Back!



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Some of you might not remember me but I'm back afta about 4 years of changing jobs and house movin etc. It's good 2 c some familiar faces around da place, I thought I was comin back 2 a bunch of strangers. It must be said u new moderators r doin a great job. Keep it up!!!!!!!!! It's gonna take a while 2 get fishy things bak into my system coz I haven't had many fish chats lately, but it won't be long before I get back into sharing my long lost wisdon again I hope lol.
I don't want 2 be a moderator again coz i'm quite busy at work, but u may see my comments occassionaly if sum1 is havin a real emergeny or if a topic catches my eye and I can't resist. Hope 2 see every1 around da place.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

hi .


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Ha I finally get to see the guy whose ancient threads ive been reading lol
Welcome back!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

great to see you back C M ....i hope everything is going well for you..you still in the UK?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Dude, where the heck have you been? We weren't even sure if you were still alive, but we held out hope.
It's great to see you again!

( now if Damon would just reappear... )


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome back.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome Back!?


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

It's about time you came back. I waited a long time for this day. *tear


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Dude, where the heck have you been? We weren't even sure if you were still alive, but we held out hope.
> It's great to see you again!
> 
> ( now if Damon would just reappear... )


 well it's been a hectic few years, but still I've never gone a day without thinkin bout fish. Let's pray for Damon and hope he reappears!



> great to see you back C M ....i hope everything is going well for you..you still in the UK?


Many thanks, yes I'm still a UK resident, but I want to move 2 Jamaica so I can save on tank heaters.
Sorry I haven't made any posts around da place. I TOLD U IT WOULD TAKE SUM TIME TO GET BAK INTO DA SWING OF TINGS!!!!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

P.S. it's great to see you too Oldsalt, let's get bak to business


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome back CM.


----------

